# Anyone make billet or chrome GTO emblems?



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

My fiance just purchased me an '04 Torrid Red A4 GTO. I love it. I do, however, have a few mild appearance mods in mind. The largest will be wheels (see seperate thread). The other I want to do and hope is available is either billet aluminum or chrome emblems to replace the "GTO" side emblem, "GTO" rear emblem, and "5.7" rear emblem as well as possibly the front and rear Pontiac crest. Does anyone know if anyone makes these emblems and where I can get them?

Thanks


----------



## wiscgoathead (Dec 27, 2005)

Try www.ssinserts.com they might have something for you.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

Nothing there but I did find some side emblems in brushed aluminum w/ body color lettering at www.carmotorsports.com for $100 for the pair. I'd really like to do all the logos/emblems in polished billet aluminum (no coloring) but haven't found anything yet.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

have a machine shop custom make them for you. If I had a milling machine, lathe, etc, I would do it, but I don't. One day I will.


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

was impulse blue a color for the 04 GTOs ?? if it is anyone happen to have any pics of it??


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

nvm found it .


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

Seems like having them custom machined would be extremely expensive.


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

:agree lol


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

unless you "know somebody"


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

you!


----------



## silver/red/04 (Aug 22, 2005)

The carmotorsports emblems are very nice ,alot better than stock.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Here is another good site.
http://www.grafxwerks.com/products/shop.php?part=GTOX1


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I don't know of billet or chrome homever RK sport has carbon fiber. I have them on my car, just click on my photos to see if you like them.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

Those inlays/overlays look pretty good and would be a lot less expensive. Maybe the reflective red for the sides (including checkerboard) as well as the front arrowhead.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

These are not overlays, they are actually replacement badges....


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

the ones from www.GrafxWerks.com are inlays... the ones from www.carmotorsports.com are replacements...


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> Nothing there but I did find some side emblems in brushed aluminum w/ body color lettering at www.carmotorsports.com for $100 for the pair. I'd really like to do all the logos/emblems in polished billet aluminum (no coloring) but haven't found anything yet.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

silver/red/04 said:


> The carmotorsports emblems are very nice ,alot better than stock.



Yep, got the chrome GTO emblems on my rocker panels........look fantastic. I also have the inlays and overlay from Grafwerx on my side emblems. In the rear I have the stainless steel GTO inserts. LS2 decals on the hood scoops and a 400 hp decal right below the 6.0 litre emblem on the rear. Car is silver and chrome looks great on silver.

JET


----------

